# found a pigeon with hurt wing



## Melli (Aug 31, 2010)

Hello! 

I'm in Southern California and I found a pigeon outside my driveway (I think its one of the ones that lives on my roof) this afternoon with its wing dragging, so I caught it in a box and put it inside my garage. Then I noticed these bugs that was scurrying around the pigeon, so I put it outside in my backyard. 

What should I do with it? It seems healthy enough, minus the injured wing, but I've never had birds before. LoL. I'm also worried about the all the bugs on it.

Any advice would be much appreciated! Thank you =)

Melli


----------



## atvracinjason (Mar 4, 2010)

thanks for your concern for the bird
where in So Cal are you located?
Can you post a pic of the bird and its wing?
The bugs are likely just lice(not to worry...easy to treat)
does the bird have a band on its leg?


----------



## Melli (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm in Buena Park (90621) and there is no band on its leg. I've attached a picture of the bird as well. =) 

Should I feed it anything??


----------



## Budd (Jul 20, 2010)

Go to a pet store that sells Kaytee Lice and Mite spray.


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

It is only a youngster.Dont worry about the lice they will not harm you in anyway.They are easily treated with the spray.I would leave some seed down for him and some water.Hes old enough to pick up food without the aid of a parent bird.If you are leaving him outside please make sure he is secure and no predators can get to him.Have you a garage or shed to keep him in.If you could get him to a pigeon friendly vet that would be great.Thankyou for stepping in.


----------



## jenfer (Jan 7, 2008)

Please bring this bird inside if you haven't already, as a bird who cannot fly is very vulnerable outside. The flies will not hurt you.

Hopefully someone can point you in the direction of a rehabber in your area. Meanwhile, offer him a dish of water and a dish of bird seed (you can get wild bird seed from a supermarket or pet store).


----------



## Melli (Aug 31, 2010)

I put it inside my garage along with some seeds but it hasn't touched any of it. Will it be ok? I don't know of any pigeon friendly vets in my area and I don't want the wing to set wrong or anything like that. 

My grandmother said that she saw it wandering around since yesterday but it was too quick for her to catch. LoL.


----------



## jenfer (Jan 7, 2008)

Is it light enough in your garage for him to see the dishes? Try dipping his beak in the water; they will often drink once you do that. Is he pooping?


----------



## Melli (Aug 31, 2010)

I'll leave the light on in the garage, but when he was outside I don't think he drank any water then either. Yes, he's been pooping but hasn't in the past hour.


----------



## Melli (Aug 31, 2010)

I just dipped his beak in the water and he drank =D


----------



## jenfer (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm glad he's drinking. He's old enough to be eating on his own, so if you have seeds in with him, he should start picking them up himself.

The wing doesn't look good, and I hope Pidgey or someone can respond with their thoughts as to whether it's likely to heal. If he doesn't fly again, many rehabbers would "euthanize" him, so that's something to keep in mind.


----------



## Melli (Aug 31, 2010)

Thank you for all your help =) 

He STILL hasn't touched his seeds though. 

I'm going to try and find that spray for him today. LoL. I don't want him euthanized, but would that be more "humane" than keeping him with a damaged wing?


----------



## jenfer (Jan 7, 2008)

Let's see if we can figure out what the injury is and how likely it is to heal. Pigeons, particularly young ones, adapt very well to life in captivity (probably due at least in part to their long history with humans), so I don't consider "euthanasia" in the case of a pigeon who just cannot fly more humane than finding him a home. There are some rehabbers who would "euthanize" ANY pigeon who is unreleaseable. Others would give or find him a home, whether indoors or in an aviary.

If he isn't eating, then I would start feeding him. You can use frozen and defrosted (room temp or slightly warm) peas and corn from the supermarket. I'd feed maybe 30 in one go. What do his droppings look like?


----------



## Melli (Aug 31, 2010)

He hasn't pooped recently but his dried poop is white with a black-green "harder poop?" in the middle of it. I remember that it was pretty runny when I first caught him but as the night progressed it became more solid. Does that help at all? LoL


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

His droppings sound as if they are normal now so thats a good sign.


----------



## Melli (Aug 31, 2010)

Yay! He finally started eating =) After I fed him some corn and offered him seeds he started eating them on his own. I have a few questions though..

Should I leave the seed out for him to eat as much as he'd like? I read on another thread that youngsters shouldn't be allowed to since they'll overeat. 

As he started eating on his own he started to cheep and flutter his wings a little while eating, does that mean anything? Good/bad? (hopefully good lol)

thanks for all the help =)


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Do let him eat as much as he wants. Young birds need more food to meet the demands of a growing body. Sometimes...when youngsters first figure out how to eat on their own, they will gorge themselves. You don't need to worry about that in this instance. Also, the bird would enjoy a brick to stand on, in the box and an old towel on the bottom would be great. 
You can call our administrator, Terry, at 949-584-6696 for resources in your area. 
Do keep the bird inside and safe from predators. He is very vulnerable.


----------



## jenfer (Jan 7, 2008)

Melli, can you let us know how the pigeon is and whether you've been able to find a rehabber?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm in Melli's area but just now seeing this thread. Melli, if you need help with this bird, just give me at call at 949-584-6696. I'm in Lake Forest CA.

EDIT: That wing looks like it needs some help. Melli .. please call me.

Terry


----------



## Melli (Aug 31, 2010)

No I haven't been able to find a rehabber =( 

On a good note he's been eating well and I think I've gotten rid the lice with the spray. 

Terry would it be ok if I texted you? I'm in class for most of the day so calling might be a little difficult for me. 

Melli


----------

